# Pic request for website - bloom and plant photos



## silence882 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey all,

Most of you know this, but I have been building a website devoted to slipper orchids:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/

A big part of the site is the galleries, and almost all the pics have come from the generosity of those I've met here and at the SOF. I am here to repeat my request for any slipper photos that those of you would be willing to let me use. I mark all the photos with their owners names (although I have fallen behind in doing so on the data sheets).

And I have a new, detailed request for photos of plants. I'd like photos of: crown, top view, low bud, in bloom, underside of leaves. Pics of both regular and album plants would be appreciated. They make for a great contrast. For example, I've got pics of the crowns of my two venustums posted here:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/sigmatopetalum/venustum/index.html

Also, if anyone has suggestions/corrections, please don't hesitate to let me know! I have added a number of useful things that I never would've thought of.

As always, I am grateful to those who have contributed to, support, and use the site!

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

druryi and bellatulum f. album top/crown shots coming your way, if you'd like.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2006)

Great idea, Stephen. Your site gets more fantastic every time I visit.


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

You bet - can I send Phrags too? I have a couple gearin' up.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 26, 2006)

Stephen,

You know any of my pictures are yours to use. You don't have to ask, if you see something i post that you want to use, use away.

L


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Stephen,
> 
> You know any of my pictures are yours to use. You don't have to ask, if you see something i post that you want to use, use away.
> 
> L




Me too, except mine are generally really awful!  
But if you want them...they are yours!


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

Stephen - i only have the pics of my maudiae cross, but if they are of any use to you, let me know and ill be happy to send you the original high quality images.


----------



## silence882 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, guys! All pics are always wanted and welcome. I will continue to cherry-pick as people post their photos.

Heather, Phrag plant pics are welcome as well, as I am working on the Phrag data sheets. It takes forever to get the foundation for the sheets done, particularly the distribution graphics.

--Stephen

p.s. at the moment I'm only requesting species plant pics. If I tried to post photos of all the hybrid plants I could find, I'd never have time to do anything else...


----------



## Stephan (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll try to remember to take pics in the format you like Steve. If you like any of the ones I take you're more than welcome to use them as long as I'm the acknowledged photo taker 

Got some new primaries posting soon.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 27, 2006)

And you are welcome to anything you see me post, as well...


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> Me too, except mine are generally really awful!
> But if you want them...they are yours!



You've used some of mine in the past too, and I've realy enjoyed seeing them on the site, so just let me know if there's something you like.

Did you want the supardii pics?


----------



## gore42 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stephen,

You can use any of the photos from the gallery page on my website  It's pretty limited at the moment, but I'll be posting more when I get the chance... a couple of the photos aren't bad.

- Matt Gore


----------



## silence882 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks much guys! More photos are always great.

Rick, I snagged the supardii pics from the forum that will remain nameless!

--Stephen


----------



## silence882 (Jul 19, 2006)

Brief request!

Does anyone have pics of either of the following that I could use on my site:
Paph. Conco-bellatulum
Paph. Greyi

I'm hoping to get pics of all 6 of the brachy primaries and only have 4! (no wenshanense does not count... yet)

Thanks,

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jul 19, 2006)

Stephen you can always use my pictures. If any ever bloom on me. I just have a bunch of leaves.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 20, 2006)

Stephen, I don't think this will help but I believe the album plant that just opened it's bloom is a Greyi. If you are interested send me a PM or direct e-mail and I'll try to get Donna to take a shot. That is of coarse if indeed it is a Greyi. Sort of think it is, though.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a plant labelled "ang thong" which I presume is the same as greyii. Its large, and looks nice at first glance...but a close inspection reveals a mess of pointed pimples on the pouch...I'm sure I have a photo somewhere...Take care, Eric


----------

